# Kiwis to be arrested for trolling the internets



## Rapid (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/33409220/new-zealand-is-making-trolling-illegal

_"The country's Harmful Digital Communications Bill has been approved by parliament last week and is expected to come into effect on Monday. *It means people could be fined or sent to prison for using deliberately harmful, threatening or offensive language.*"_

Really?
_
"Tech companies will be expected to ask authors to remove a post before taking it down themselves if it has not been removed within 24 hours. Critics say the law is too broad and could limit free speech but others think the threshold for prosecutions will be high."_

I don't see what could go wrong.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 8, 2015)

Rapid.... to the title of the thread....  does this mean we can ban Pardus and Mac and Spitfire now?


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2015)

"Offensive Kiwi" is usually redundant, but if they are going to arrest those who offend others the islands will have a population in the hundreds.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 9, 2015)

Heaven forbid my mean words hurt someone's feelings.  Feelings are more important than the right to life after all.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 9, 2015)

How the fuck did you lot allow those politician cunts to push this through?


----------



## Rapid (Jul 9, 2015)

policemedic said:


> How the fuck did you lot allow those politician cunts to push this through?



There really seems to be something about the commonwealth and a complete disregard for the value of free speech. I can't speak for NZ, but I know that the UK constantly has a bunch of fucktards demanding that this or that be banned as "hate speech" (which apparently now qualifies as whatever hurts someone's feelings). And there are ALREADY plenty of laws which limit free speech in the UK.

It's just not a concept that's ever been ingrained in us, unfortunately.


----------



## RetPara (Jul 9, 2015)

The common issue with this is being part of the Commonwealth....   Something we celebrated NOT doing last week.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 9, 2015)

A lot of the ideas that shaped the founding of our country came from the UK... this issue is something we should keep a close eye on.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2015)

If either of our lefty parties win the federal election this fall, I can see Canada doing similar BS.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 9, 2015)

I think it's supposed to be in regards of bullying people to the point they off themselves and that sort of thing. I haven't looked into it. I'll still call politicos cunts, in person or online, whatever. 

Just not in uniform


----------



## policemedic (Jul 9, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> If either of our lefty parties win the federal election this fall, I can see Canada doing similar BS.



Remind the federal government Canadians aren't British subjects anymore.  Sometimes it seems they forget that.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 9, 2015)

Yer what?


----------



## digrar (Jul 10, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> I think it's supposed to be in regards of bullying people to the point they off themselves and that sort of thing. I haven't looked into it. I'll still call politicos cunts, in person or online, whatever.
> 
> Just not in uniform



I just ran through our corporate Appropriate Workplace Behaviour policy with one of my blokes today. One of the examples was the waitress that had been bullied for a year before necking herself.
 We finished with the following succinct summary from my star operator, "so you're saying I shouldn't be a cunt?"


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2015)

Our Attorney General, George Brandis was up front enough to say here recently that you have a right to be a bigot. The latte sipping twitterverse/cliterati here went skitzo. Stiff shit.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2015)

CQB said:


> Our Attorney General, George Brandis was up front enough to say here recently that you have a right to be a bigot. The latte sipping twitterverse/cliterati here went skitzo. Stiff shit.



Got to like an iconoclast politico...   guys got some balls, and speaks the truth.


----------



## digrar (Aug 4, 2015)

Brandis really only has to wake up in the morning to make the latte sipping twitterverse/cliterati here go skitzo. He's got a rare talent for it.


----------



## CQB (Aug 6, 2015)

Especially the Cliterati, as they live on an exclusive diet of brown rice and hatred, George rings their bells.


----------

